# Definition of "table top exercises"



## 2010newbie (24 Oct 2010)

My friend is translating a compliance document for a security company and one of the questions state: "Do officers perform an annual table top exercise?". We are assuming it is some sort of run-through or simulation of an event (whether mapped out on a table-top or drawn up on paper). Has anyone heard of this term before and could you provide any additional insight into its meaning?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Oct 2010)

You could try this:

"table top exercises"


----------



## 2010newbie (24 Oct 2010)

Thanks, we already googled it and came up with the assumption of excercise run throughs or event simulations from the results. That definition does not really make sense with the remainder of the section she is translating (it involves general personal security questions and no specific events or exercises). 

Before she goes ahead with this definition for her client, I thought I'd check here to see if anyone was familiar with the term or other definitions.


----------



## OldTanker (24 Oct 2010)

"A tabletop exercise involves senior staff and other key personnel in an informal group discussion centered on a hypothetical scenario." If this isn't sufficient PM me and let see if we can figure out what you are looking for.


----------



## 2010newbie (24 Oct 2010)

That's great, thanks! There was another term she came across that was a "pull" check. The question was "Does the officer perform a "pull" check upon entry/exit through each doorway?". We are assuming this is a check to ensure the door is locked/secure each time a security officer goes through a door.

My friend also says she wished she know this site existed last year!! She had to translate some US Cavalry promotional material and catalogues from English to Spanish. There was a lot of military specific terminology obviously that she spent tons of time on researching to ensure the proper meanings.


----------

